# Santa Sale



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

*Santa Sale*










_Christmas Raft Cataraft Inflatable Kayak Sale_

AIRE, INNOVA, RMR, & MAXXON boats come with a high quality PFD (your choice up to $130) and 15% off all accessories (not including aluminum dry boxes or rowing frames). Tributary Inflatable Kayaks are not included in sale but Tributary rafts are.


----------

